# How to create your own custom animated virtual avatar interact in live stream?



## DeatH_StrikeR88 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello Guys.
I was thinking about how to add virtual character in my live streams that is rigged in a way that he interacts in the same way as my, like you can see a lot of VTubers or Twitch streamers do.

But this is what the problem is, when I searched about this, no doubt I got to know it. But the program or softwares they use like Live2D Cubism, Synfig Studio, FaceRig, Reality App or anything, everything are just paid. I can't spend money and I spent almost half a day of today only searching for a totally free alternative. It should be totally free, no money to pay and download, shouldn't have any in-app purchases, no micro transactions or anything. Also it should animate the character I made, not the presets that are already available in the app, program or software from before. I want to have everything custom.

Thanks in advance


----------

